# Critical skill visa - Foreign language



## Bluebeach115 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, I have 10 years of experience as a French Customer service consultant in the BPO Industry. SAQA evaluated my french language qualification as an NQF LEVEL 4 Qualification (I have an Australia Certificate IV in French Language Studies). 
I also have CCMG as a SAQA professional body who evaluated my language skill. Do you think an NQF LEVEL 4 qualification in foreign language studies is enough to obtain a critical skill visa in french language please?
I'm stressing about my level of education. I got a german friend who obtained hers but I heard it depends on the personals at the high commission. A little stressful. 
Thanks in advance for your help guys


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Left a reply to your question in another thread: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...8906-critical-skills-visa-2.html#post13516546


----------

